# Frage zu Lizenzrechten



## JanHH (19. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

stehe vor folgendem Problem: Ich bin fest angestellt als Programmierer. Gleichzeitig werde ich demnächst noch einen Auftrag auf Rechnungsbasis zusätzlich haben (für einen anderen Auftraggeber). Nun ist es so, das ein Teil der Dinge, die ich für beide Parteien programmiere, ähnlich bzw. eigentlich sogar identisch ist. Da es etwas blöd ist, und auch rechtlich sicher schwierig, zweimal das gleiche zu programmieren, frage ich mich, wie man das lösen kann.

Es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass die Parteien sich einigen. Vor allem ist es beiden wichtig, dass niemand sonst die Rechte an dem Quellcode hat, den ich für sie schreibe.

Habe mir daher überlegt, den Teil, der bei beiden Projekten identisch ist, weder für die eine noch die andere Partei zu schreiben, sondern für mich selber als Privatperson, und diesen dann als Open Source freizugeben.

Dann "gehört" er zwar niemandem, aber kann in beiden Projekten frei von Rechten dritter verwendet werden. Ich vermute auch, dass die beiden Parteien sich darauf einlassen würde.

Was meint ihr, ist sowas machbar? Praktikabel?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2009)

Alles eine Sache deines Vertrages und ob das für beide Parteien in Ordnung geht. Generell ist es ein heißes Eisen an identischen Themengebieten als Freelance und gleichzeitig Festangestellter zu arbeiten.


----------



## JanHH (20. Sep 2009)

Ne, das sind schon deutlich unterschiedliche Sachen, es gibt da nur eine Überschneidung, wo ein paar Sachen quasi identisch sind.

Aber wenns für beide Parteien ok ist, ist es wohl so machbar?


----------



## skittish (3. Okt 2009)

Wie kann man vertraglich definieren, dass man seine "private Klassen", wie z.B. Datenstrukturen (Ringe, etc), auch in anderen Projekten verwendet und diese nicht Kern der Arbeit (Inhalt des Auftrags) sind.
Immerhin ist es möglich fremde Libs einzubinden und je nach Lizenz mit auszuliefern. Warum sollen hier eigene Werke eine gesonderte Rolle spielen?
Jeder Programmierer, der nicht nur firmenintern entwickelt legt sich im Laufe der Zeit eine Sammlung an Hilfsklassen & Modulen an. Warum sollte man diese nur einmal herstellen und verkaufen können?

Vertraglich lässt sich recht gut definieren welche Funktionalität über fremde Libarys eingebunden wird.


Dummerweise sieht das als Angestellter nochmal anderst aus. Hier gehört der produzierte Code der Firma! (Zumindest in 99% der Fälle)
Was in diesem Fall zu klären wäre:
- Ist der Arbeitgeber damit einverstanden, dass Code, welcher während der Arbeitszeit produziert wurde, nicht ihm gehört?
- Wenn dies geklärt wurde, kann man diese gewisse Funktionalität immernoch als Lib mit speziellen Rechten verkaufen.


Das Problem ist nicht, dass jemand ein alleiniges Nutzungsrecht kaufen will. (Dies könnte man auf Module beschränken). Sondern das der Code erstmal nicht in Deinem Besitz ist.

Persönlich würde ich mit meinem Arbeitgeber klären, dass das Stückchen Code mir gehört, aus welchen Gründen (Und mit welchen Gegenleistungen) auch immer. Und würde ihn dann seperat mit Nutzungsrechten versehen.


----------



## ralfgc (23. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

... Hier gehört der produzierte Code der Firma! (Zumindest in 99% der Fälle) ...

Das ist der bedeutende Faktor. Du kannst, ums mal allgemein auszusprechen:
... den Code den du in deiner Arbeitszeit schreibst, dann als open source veröffentlichst
um ihn in einem anderen Projekt zu verwenden. (ich nehm mal nicht an es liegt nicht in konkurenz zu
deiner firma). Das kannst du zwar machen ist aber mit Sicherheit Vertragsbruch ( zumindest
würde ich das als Arbeitgeber so ansehen und glaub auch nicht das du damit irgendwo durch kommst) und wenn das raus kommt wirst du sicherlich fliegen.

Du kannst nat. den Code daheim schreiben, daraus Opensource machen, und ihn in der Firma verwenden. Das ist was anderes. Aber nutze nicht die Arbeitszeit dafür, und nutze auch nicht
die Arbeitszeit für was anderes, um das dann extra daheim für die opensource zwecke machen 
zu können. das kann ins auge gehen!


----------



## newcron (24. Okt 2009)

Soweit ich mich an meinen Recht-Kurs erinnere darfst du das nicht. Da du für deine Arbeit bezahlt wirst, geht das ausschließliche Verwendungsrecht automatisch an den Geldgeber über.
Du hast da auch nicht wirklich eine starke verhandlungsposition. Dein Arbeitgeber bezahlt dich dafür, dass du für ihn arbeitest, nicht für irgendwen sonst. Und "einfach etwas open source machen" klappt nicht. Wenn Firmen etwas Open Source machen, kannst du sicher sein, dass sie ein gutes Geschäftsmodell dahinter hängen haben, mit dem sie ihr Geld verdienen.


----------

